# PRESENTING !!!!! My Brand Spankin New Rig !!!!!!!!!



## venram87700 (Jul 6, 2011)

Hey Guys 
I am proud to share the pics and config with all of my friends here on thinkdigit forum ... I wanna thank all of u for ur valuable information and suggestions which helped me formulate and assemble this marvelous beast of a system

Let me begin with my config and the cost
Processor : Intel Core i7 2600K - Rs 15700
MoBo : ASUS P8P67 Pro - Rs 11500
Corsair 4Gb RAM 1600 Mhz - Rs 2850
Corsair GS 600W SMPS - Rs 4000
Cooler Master 430 Elite - Rs 2475
DELL ST 2220L 22" HD LED Monitor - Rs 9150
Seagate SATA 1TB HDD - Rs 2650
LG SATA DVD RW - Rs 900
MSI Twin Frozr II HD R6950 - Rs 16000
Steel Series 3H Headphones - Rs 1799
TOTAL COST - Rs 67024

as u folks can see i actually over shot my initial budget of 45 - 50K by a HUGE margin need i say that i have invested my blood and sweat into this baby 

Here are some of the images i do apologize for the quality of the images i am not a professional at it also the pics have been clicked on my Sony Ericsson K 810i Phone .... 

1 : My Monitor

*www.thinkdigit.com/forum/attachments/overclocking-modding-show-off/4913d1309931425t-presenting-my-brand-spankin-new-rig-dsc02141.jpg

Next up The TOWER !!!

*www.thinkdigit.com/forum/attachments/overclocking-modding-show-off/4914d1309931622-presenting-my-brand-spankin-new-rig-dsc02146.jpg

My MSI TWIN FROZR II HD 6950
I NOW DUB THEE
TWINNIE THE BEAST !!!!! 

*www.thinkdigit.com/forum/attachments/overclocking-modding-show-off/4915d1309931772-presenting-my-brand-spankin-new-rig-dsc02153.jpg
]*www.thinkdigit.com/forum/attachments/overclocking-modding-show-off/4916d1309931794-presenting-my-brand-spankin-new-rig-dsc02155.jpg
*www.thinkdigit.com/forum/attachments/overclocking-modding-show-off/4917d1309931817-presenting-my-brand-spankin-new-rig-dsc02156.jpg

The inside of my cabby with my old graphics card

*www.thinkdigit.com/forum/attachments/overclocking-modding-show-off/4918d1309931936-presenting-my-brand-spankin-new-rig-dsc02170.jpg

I call it the mini v/s the twinnie u can see for urselves who the winner is

*www.thinkdigit.com/forum/attachments/overclocking-modding-show-off/4919d1309932063-presenting-my-brand-spankin-new-rig-dsc02171.jpg

NOW THE INSIDE WITH THE TWINNIE INSTALLED 
The GS 600 sure has a lot of cables to be managed effectively neways i tried my best

*www.thinkdigit.com/forum/attachments/overclocking-modding-show-off/4920d1309932269-presenting-my-brand-spankin-new-rig-dsc02180.jpg


The brands !!!!
*www.thinkdigit.com/forum/attachments/overclocking-modding-show-off/4921d1309932431-presenting-my-brand-spankin-new-rig-dsc02185.jpg
*www.thinkdigit.com/forum/attachments/overclocking-modding-show-off/4922d1309932496-presenting-my-brand-spankin-new-rig-dsc02196.jpg


----------



## thetechfreak (Jul 6, 2011)

Congrats  Awesome Rig 



			
				 venram87700 said:
			
		

> as u folks can see i actually over shot my initial budget of 45 - 50K by a HUGE margin need i say that i have invested my blood and sweat into this baby


 Completely worth the extra budget  You wont regret it 
Have fun with this


----------



## tkin (Jul 6, 2011)

Nice purchase, just one thing, you could have bought the 6950 TFIII PE from MSI, its just 500/- extra and a lot better, but anyway, enjoy your system.


----------



## venram87700 (Jul 6, 2011)

tried to get that one bro but it was not available anywhere in the whole of the lamington road market


----------



## tkin (Jul 6, 2011)

venram87700 said:


> tried to get that one bro but it was not available anywhere in the whole of the lamington road market


Oh, nice purchase then, enjoy gaming at maximum.


----------



## Tenida (Jul 6, 2011)

Congrats Great Rig  I have MSI GTX560Ti TF II OC believe me its very good.


----------



## venram87700 (Jul 6, 2011)

thanks bro m sure gonna enjoy it to the max


----------



## abhidev (Jul 6, 2011)

congrats buddy...awesome config.......


----------



## MatchBoxx (Jul 6, 2011)

Sweet!!!


----------



## comp@ddict (Jul 6, 2011)

Buddy, I'm jealous.


----------



## piedpiper (Jul 6, 2011)

Good!! congrats.


----------



## Jaskanwar Singh (Jul 6, 2011)

nice pics, congrats.


----------



## mukherjee (Jul 6, 2011)

Nice system bro....game hard


----------



## coolgame (Jul 6, 2011)

congrats buddy,keep em comming


----------



## constantine (Jul 12, 2011)

Sweet rig man ! Congrads !


----------



## evilwit (Jul 19, 2011)

hey is thge graphic card a 2gb model


----------



## Skud (Jul 19, 2011)

Nice system buddy, superb!!!


----------



## layzee (Jul 30, 2011)

Sweet...


----------



## desiibond (Jul 30, 2011)

Congrats sir.


----------



## d6bmg (Aug 8, 2011)

Late in replying, but nice rig!!


----------

